# Classical midi



## Harry Heco (Dec 27, 2009)

My new classical midi:
http://hecoaustralia.netne.net/music/sonate3.mid

For other classical midis, visit:
http://hecoaustralia.netne.net/music/music.php


----------



## linda1986 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank for your sharing links, I'll set up them on my mobil phone.

[link removed]


----------



## Harry Heco (Dec 27, 2009)

linda1986 said:


> Thank for your sharing links, I'll set up them on my mobil phone.
> 
> [link removed]


Thank you for linking with my music site!


----------

